# Restless Legs Syndrome?? Can MJ help?



## PhilaPM (Feb 11, 2011)

So I can't seem to sleep most nights as I get restless legs. In case you aren't sure what that it is, it basically feels like you have bugs crawling around just under your skin. You have to keep moving your legs to try and make the feeling go away. I saw somewhere that MJ could help with this. Right now the only thing that seems to help is some type of pain killer like codeine. Anyone else have restless legs and used MJ to help sleep better? What strand would be better to improve sleep?

Thanks


----------



## PlantManBee (Feb 11, 2011)

Satori from Mandala is supposed to help with RLS.

hope this helps


----------



## PhilaPM (Feb 11, 2011)

What is Satori and where would I get it?


----------



## Bobby Brown (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is one place and I also think you can order directly from the breeder. I beleive they are in Spain. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mandala-seeds/mandala-seeds-satori/prod_762.html


----------



## PhilaPM (Feb 11, 2011)

What if growing is not an option for me? I don't live in a medical marijuana state so I would need to buy something off the street. Should I try an indica or sativa dominant strain?


----------

